# Make /dev mutable in Jail



## Ben (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi,

I want to run net/iaxmodem inside a jail to logically separate it from the host. When I try to run it of course it says /dev is not mutable. Is there a way to make it mutable? I had a look at devfs rulesets but couldn't find anything to make it changeable from inside the jail. Maybe you can help me?

Thanks.


EDIT: I created my devices nodes in another directory which works perfectly.


----------



## Ben (Dec 8, 2014)

If somebody has a nice solution instead of this ugly workaround, I would be happy to hear it.


----------

